# Message from Portuguese ambassador



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

UK Exit: Rights of UK citizens in Portugal
What are your rights after the UK leaves the EU? Ambassador Chris Sainty shares information on some of the issues impacting UK nationals in Portugal.

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/uk-exit-rights-of-uk-citizens-in-portugal


----------

